# POTM november part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

- 1.










- 2.










- 3.










- 4.










- 5.










- 6.










- 7.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pics!!!!!

_-I don't want to start an argument,but the lips of the first pic looks like were cutted-_

I apologise if not...

Jim


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> _-I don't want to start an argument,but the lips of the first pic looks like were cutted-_
> 
> I apologise if not...


 If my memory serves my right, that fish was seriously messed up when the owner received that fish (ammonia burns, torn fins, etc.) - I think it's because of that...


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

i guess since my pics in i cant vote - hehehehhehe - I would have been fair too and voted for another pic (not my own).. Thanks for any votes guys and to the competition GOOD LUCK.... It really does look like the pic's are all superb..
BTW
Just watched the piranha adventures with nigel marven on UK discovery channel... Was great - some real good carnage shots....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im the only one that voted for mine


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > _-I don't want to start an argument,but the lips of the first pic looks like were cutted-_
> ...












Exactly judazzz, and, him and my Spilo went at it through the divider cause the Xingu's nose just barely fit through........Deffinately would NEVER cut the lips off....Cruel


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

some pretty nice shot ...congrads too all


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

*6*








That's just funny...that's the money shot...i can never get mines to do that.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lol number 6 is like the 7 dwarfs, whith sleepy in the middle


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > husky_jim said:
> ...


 My apologies man......








Is he now fully recovered from all of these?

Jim


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow this must be one of the best series of pics ever


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

What kind of fish is #5?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that was hard between 6 and 3........6 was funny and cool as hell, but 3 was awesome it was like one of those closeups of a ninja and is victim in th ebackround cut in half.....just couldn't resist


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...












looks like nothing ever happened


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

good luck to all of you. those picks are awesome


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AzNP said:


> wow this must be one of the best series of pics ever


 True that.. this iis going to be a hard decision to make.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice pics guys!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Number 5. is an S. Maculatus, and he seems to have lost the competition


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

he didn't lose just didn't win, the 7 dwarfs is just too kewl a picture


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

#6 is alright, but not totally rare. i voted for #5


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Your right EMJAY ,

#6 pic isn't totally rare BUT one of last months entries we had (number 8 of part one) - a regular side on shot of P (only this P had his mouth wide open) - cracking shot and perfect timing , Seems sometimes its all about, catching the moment......


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted no 5
dixon


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

kouma said:


> lol number 6 is like the 7 dwarfs, whith sleepy in the middle


 yeah, you're right!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I voted for number 3. Love those satanic eyes. Bet you it's heart is black too.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Voted..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, time for the grand finale - pics 5 and 6 will go on to the final round!

Good luck to the finalists, and thanks to all other contestants for their entry


----------

